# Better 1070 Ti GTX cooling?



## Ben_UK (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,

I probably made a bit of a mistake when I bought my 1070 Ti GTX and got one with quite a noisy cooler, I think it was an EVGA one I got (I cant recall to be honest).

Are there any aftermarket fan coolers worth considering that would give a quieter experience?

Thanks.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 9, 2018)

Raijintek Morpheus, with Noctua 140mms.

http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=46


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2018)

Have you tried adjusting the fans manually using MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Ben_UK (Aug 9, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Raijintek Morpheus, with Noctua 140mms.
> 
> http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=46


Thanks for the reply. Does that fit all 1070 cards regardless of board type / layout etc?



newtekie1 said:


> Have you tried adjusting the fans manually using MSI Afterburner?


Yep, ive played around with it, however I prefer to have the fans at a higher speed to keep things cool. With this cooler (ACX 2.0? - I think) it sounds like a jet engine when doing 3D stuff.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 9, 2018)

It fits any Pascal Card. I recommend using two of these https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NF-A12x25_PWM/.  I would also take the time to use Liquid Metal Conductonaut on the chip and Gelid GC Extreme Thermal pads on the memory and VRM.










The main advantage is you can use full 120 or even 140mm fans instead of the shitty 90mm fans on stock coolers.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 9, 2018)

The EVGA series is basically a refence PCB withh better cooling ... but as we have seen lately, EVGA cooling on the SC and FTW lines (as well as 970) has been substandard.  The new versions with the needed thermal pads are better but still not up to the other AIB cards from MSI / Asus / Gigglebyte

For the quietest experience, outside of a full custom loop, I'd recommend a Swiftech AIO on the CPU w/ auxillary water block, and, if ya have the room, a 2nd radiator.  What case ?

https://www.swiftech.com/h320x2.aspx


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 9, 2018)

Morpheus tested to be cooler at the same noise level as AIO.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Morpheus tested to be cooler at the same noise level as AIO.



It damn well better be at 4 slots tall...


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 9, 2018)

Much cheaper too and no risk of leaks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Much cheaper too and no risk of leaks.



Not really cheaper, when you add the cost of fans.  The NZXT G12 is $30 and an H55 is $60.  So an AIO would cost $90.  The Morpheus II is $65 by itself, and a couple decent fans at you're right at the same $90 price point.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 9, 2018)

£61 + 2x £20 and that's assuming you're buying the absolute best fans or don't have any spare.  The AIO's we're talking about are ones that actually achieve performance parity, so an H55 is not being considered.  A 240/280mm radiator combo would be needed for comparable performance/noise.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> £65 + 2x £20 and that's assuming you're buying the absolute best fans or don't have any spare.  The AIO's we're talking about are ones that actually achieve performance parity, so an H55 is not being considered.



That's just the first one I picked.  If you prefer, the Coolermaster Masterliquid 240 can be had for $60 instead of the H55, and it will compete with the Morpheus II.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> It fits any Pascal Card. I recommend using two of these https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NF-A12x25_PWM/.  I would also take the time to use Liquid Metal Conductonaut on the chip and Gelid GC Extreme Thermal pads on the memory and VRM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not to try and discredit your post. but i think its a little OTT especially when it comes to thermal compound. MX-4 will be just fine and its a bit cheaper.

The general complaint is that the cooler is noisy. That can be fixed with the rajintek you linked to. Pascal runs pretty cool anyway and MX-4 will be a big improvement over the stock thermal paste already.

Its like youre spending a lot of money for very very diminishing returns.

@Ben_UK -- I recommend getting some Noctua Redux fans, They tend to be a bit cheaper than the regular Noctua line up and are still very very good.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 9, 2018)

Considering the "Master"liquid 240 has temperatures 10c higher than the NH-D15, I don't think it would provide better or equal cooling to the Morpheus II.  The reason I suggested those specific fans is because they're better performing and also quieter than the redux.  Conductonaut can be had for £10 so it's not a huge expense, and you can use the leftovers on the CPU, another advantage is that you won't need to repaste in a year or so, it's fine to leave it on.  Typically reduces temps by about 2-3c compared to the best conventional paste, which means you can run the fans slower/quieter for the same performance.

You can also run it with just one fan and it's still about 90% as good as two fans.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Considering the "Master"liquid 240 has temperatures 10c higher than the NH-D15, I don't think it would provide better or equal cooling to the Morpheus II.



Considering I've seen the H55 keep a 1080Ti below 60°C, and below 55°C in BF1, I wouldn't really worry about the beefier Coolermaster not performing well.  Heck, I wouldn't even bother with it, since it is just harder to fit in a case, and I'd stick with the H55.

After all, pretty much every hybrid 1080Ti uses basically the same H55 cooler, and I've never seen any of them have any heat issues.  And that is all that really matters.  It doens't matter if the GPU is running at 60°C or 55°C, because either temperature is down right great.


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 9, 2018)

140mm fans on a Morpeus II? You sure about that? 120s hang over enough as it is. I don't see 140s fitting with the stock clips. I don't have one on hand to try it on mine though. So I can't verify that. That pic 2 posts above is a 120mm, for reference.

I also recommend the Accelero Xtreme IV. If that fit my Vega 64 I would have bought it instead of the Morphues II. As I don't believe that the Morphues II is much, if at all, better. Certainly not 60W better. On my super-mega-overclocked and overvolted 280X the Accelero Xtreme IV keeps it below 60°C at all times. And I know for sure it's well over 300W TDP at the speeds I run it at(probably closer to 400W).

EDIT: Those Noctuas are likely the quietest. But they are definitely not the best as far as pressure or flow.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 9, 2018)

You would be surprised, most testing puts the Noctuas at 1500rpm the equal of EK Vardars at 2000rpm for CFM.  My point is, when you can get 50c cooling on air, why bother with water?  It's more risk, and mostly more expensive.


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 9, 2018)

I know you can't always believe what's on the box. But...

*Noctua NF-A12x25*
Max airflow : *60 CFM(@ 2000rpm)*
Max static pressure : *2.34 mm H2O(@ 2000 rpm)*

*EK-Vardar F3-120*
Max airflow : *63 CFM(@ 1850 rpm)*
Max static pressure: *2.24mm H2O(@1850 rpm)*

There are *many* higher pressure, and/or higher airflow, 120mm fans than both of those at the same, relatively similar, or even slower speeds...

*Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM *
Max airflow : *70.8 CFM(@ 1700rpm)*
Max static pressure : *2.83 mm H2O(@ 1700 rpm)*

*Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 (IP67/PWM)*
Max airflow : *71.74 CFM(@ 2000rpm)*
Max static pressure : *3.94mm H2O(@ 2000 rpm)*

*Enermax TwisterPressure 12cm*
Max airflow : *79.96 CFM(@ 1800 rpm)*
Max static pressure: *3.845mm H2O(@ 1800 rpm)*

*Enermax TwisterStorm 12cm*
Max airflow : *72.46 CFM(@ 1500 rpm)*
Max static pressure: *2.512mm H2O(@ 1500 rpm)*

*Enermax LIQTECH fans(on LIQTECH 120X, 240(TR4/TR4 II) & 360(TR4/TR4 II) AIO coolers)*
Max airflow : *88.9 CFM(@ 2000 rpm)*
Max static pressure: *4.7mm H2O(@ 2000 rpm)*

*Enermax LIQMAX II fans(on LIQMAX II 120S & 240 AIO coolers)*
Max airflow : *96 CFM(@ 2000 rpm)*
Max static pressure: *3.0mm H2O(@ 2000 rpm)*

*Enermax LIQFUSION fans(on LIQFUSION 240 AIO coolers)*
Max airflow :* 102.17 CFM(@ 2000 rpm)*
Max static pressure: *6.28 mm H2O(@ 2000 rpm)*

*Arctic BioniX F120*
Max airflow : *69 CFM(@ 1800 rpm)*
Max static pressure : not specified

*Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120 Air Flow*
Max airflow : *84.5 CFM(@ 1900 rpm)*
Max static pressure : *2.61mm H20(@ 1900 rpm)*

*Cooler Master Blade Master 120*
Max airflow : *76.8 CFM(@ 2000 rpm)*
Max static pressure : *3.90mm H20(@ 2000 rpm)*

*Cooler Master JetFlo 120*
Max airflow : *95 CFM(@ 2000 rpm)*
Max static pressure : *2.72mm H2O(@ 2000 rpm)*

*Cooler Master SickleFlow 120*
Max airflow : not specified
Max static pressure : *2.94mm(@ 2000 rpm)*

*Scythe Grand Flex 120*
Max airflow : *76.6 CFM(@ 2000 rpm)*
Max static pressure : *3.2mm H2O(@ 2000 rpm)*

*Scythe Kaze Flex 120*
Max airflow : *89.04 CFM(@ 2000 rpm)*
Max static pressure : *2.99mm H2O(@ 2000 rpm)*

*XIGMATEK SC120 RGB*
Max airflow : *78 CFM(@ 1800 rpm)*
Max static pressure : *5.59mm H2O(@ 1800 rpm)*

To name a few.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> My point is, when you can get 50c cooling on air, why bother with water? It's more risk, and mostly more expensive.



Not having an ugly 4-slot monstrosity in your case, the option to still use a backplate, the quieter operation of only needing a single fan, the option to exhaust GPU heat directly out of the case, not having a stupidly heavy heatsink hanging off your graphics card causing sag...etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I know you can't always believe what's on the box. But...
> 
> *Noctua NF-A12x25*
> Max airflow : *60 CFM(@ 2000rpm)*
> ...



Corsair ML Pros are also good... Just buy the ones without the LEDs to save some cash.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 10, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Max airflow : *60 CFM(@ 2000rpm)*


You're ignoring the original issue the OP brought up.  It's about noise.

At the same DBA, the Noctuas push the most air.

Who gives a shit about backplates?

Use a gpu brace if you're worried about sag.

Even against 140mm fans, the Noctuas are quieter for the same CFA.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Who gives a shit about backplates?



People who like the way their system looks, or don't want their GPU to crack in half from the weight of a heavy cooler.



dgianstefani said:


> Use a gpu brace if you're worried about sag.



Yet more cost added to the Morpheus II.  The "much cheaper" solution is becoming more expensive than an AIO pretty quickly...


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 10, 2018)

Except the AIOs are worse in performance and noise levels, as well as reliability.  You can use a stick as a gpu brace, or a piece of wood, or some flipping string, it's not a difficult task if you think about it.  AIOs are "much cheaper" if you just want to get equivalent performance, but to get equivalent noise levels at the same performance it's about the same price, with the added downsides of being potentially unreliable.  Just because you have a fetish for liquid cooling everything because it's cool doesn't mean it's the best option.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Except the AIOs are worse in performance and noise levels, as well as reliability.  You can use a stick as a gpu brace, or a piece of wood, or some flipping string, it's not a difficult task if you think about it.  AIOs are "much cheaper" if you just want to get equivalent performance, but to get equivalent noise levels at the same performance it's about the same price, with the added downsides of being potentially unreliable.  Just because you have a fetish for liquid cooling everything because it's cool doesn't mean it's the best option.



Actually, it isn't really a fetish with liquid cooler, I'd actually much prefer an air cooler that wasn't an ugly 4 slot monster.

But, like I said, an H55 would easily give more than good enough performance while being just as quiet and looks much better.  Does it really matter if you get 50°C with the Morpheus and 55°C with the H55?  NO, it makes absolutely no difference other than to brag.  Not to mention the H55 doesn't risk warping the ever living shit out of the PCB.  If he wants to go air cooler, fine, pick something better than the Morpheus.  The Accelero Xtreme IV at least doesn't look like you just ghetto rigged a couple fans to the card with some bent paperclips.  And while it still makes the card 4 slots wide, at least one of the slots is on top of the GPU, where there almost never is a card anyway, and it comes with the fans, a backplate, and a brace to support he extra weight.

The reliability argument is really moot, the modern AIOs have proven to be very reliable.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 10, 2018)

The cooler itself is 2 slots wide.  The fans you use can make it between 3 and 4 slots depending.
As for ugliness that's entirely subjective.  To me it's nice and industrial.
As for weight it won't be much more than the larger custom boards at 515g.
The point is, one that you seem to have avoided entirely, this entire thread is about noise levels. Sure, an H55 can provide similar cooling levels, but at 2000rpm+, this means it's DBA will be a lot higher than the 25DBa of the Noctua fans at their max RPM, and 20 at their nominal.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 10, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> The cooler itself is 2 slots wide.  The fans you use can make it between 3 and 4 slots depending.
> As for ugliness that's entirely subjective.  To me it's nice and industrial.
> As for weight it won't be much more than the larger custom boards at 515g.
> The point is, one that you seem to have avoided entirely, this entire thread is about noise levels. Sure, an H55 can provide similar cooling levels, but at 2000rpm+, this means it's DBA will be a lot higher than the 25DBa of the Noctua fans at their max RPM, and 20 at their nominal.



I think in terms of noise you do have a point. Solid, well sized case fans really are the quietest air movement and heat transfer you can generate in a system, apart from passive. I'm not a huge AIO fan myself either and versus good air cooling most definitely it will not be cheaper at any point in time. Its not just cost of purchase, but also cost of repairs over prolonged periods of time. And air simply is 'simpler' thus less prone to failure, plus repairs are simple and cheap.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 10, 2018)

Ben_UK said:


> Yep, ive played around with it, however I prefer to have the fans at a higher speed to keep things cool. With this cooler (ACX 2.0? - I think) it sounds like a jet engine when doing 3D stuff.



Then turn the damn fans down. These GPUs run quite happily at over 90 degrees Celsius, there is zero reason to try to "keep things cool" because the GPU will be out of date long before any heat-related lifetime shortening comes into play.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 10, 2018)

Apparently you're ignorant of the fact that having the cards at 50-60c means that you can overclock like crazy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> The point is, one that you seem to have avoided entirely, this entire thread is about noise levels. Sure, an H55 can provide similar cooling levels, but at 2000rpm+, this means it's DBA will be a lot higher than the 25DBa of the Noctua fans at their max RPM, and 20 at their nominal



Try again, the hybrid 1080Ti cards using the H55 are some of the quietest cards on the market. And we are talking a 1070Ti that puts out a good 50% less heat. The fact is, you only need a 120mm rad with liquid cooling to get cool and quiet performance.



dgianstefani said:


> Apparently you're ignorant of the fact that having the cards at 50-60c means that you can overclock like crazy.



Not really, they become power limited by the board power limit very fast. It doesn't matter if you are at 75°C or 50°C, you will hit the same limit due to power consumption.



Assimilator said:


> Then turn the damn fans down. These GPUs run quite happily at over 90 degrees Celsius, there is zero reason to try to "keep things cool" because the GPU will be out of date long before any heat-related lifetime shortening comes into play.



This is exactly what I was hinting at with my first post. It doesn't take much to keep these cards at or under 80°C, and they are perfectly happy there.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 10, 2018)

20DBa quiet? Really? Doubt.jpg


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 10, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I know you can't always believe what's on the box. But...
> 
> *Noctua NF-A12x25*
> Max airflow : *60 CFM(@ 2000rpm)*
> ...



When passing air through a heatsink or radiator a higher static pressure is best.

If passing air in the case a higher cfm is better


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 10, 2018)

Interesting then that the CFM is so close to the "top" performers whilst being much quieter even *after* being pushed through a radiator, if static pressure is all that matters.

Remember dBA isn't linear so that Silverstone 141 is more than twice as loud as the Noctua, while only pushing 1.27x the amount of air.

Bearing in mind that the Silverstone is a 140mm so the comparison isn't really fair, the Noctua is within 5% of the rest of the fans.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> 20DBa quiet? Really? Doubt.jpg



The fan that comes with the H55 is rated at 30dBA at full tilt. However, when I had it running on a 1080Ti it was run at a constant 60% and was pretty silent, inaudible compared to the other fans in the system.  But I will say, the fan that comes with the H55 is rather cheap and a little on the noisy side.  If I still had it today, I'd put a 1300RPM NF-P12 Redux on it for $14.  It will be under 20dBA and easily keep the temps at very acceptable levels.

And, again, there is literally no benefit of having the card running at 50°C vs. 60°C.  And I know the H55, even with the stock fan running slow enough to be silent, can keep a 1080Ti around 60°C, so it definitely won't have a problem with the OP's 1070Ti.



dgianstefani said:


> Remember dBA is linear



It is logarithmic not linear.


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 11, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Apparently you're ignorant of the fact that having the cards at 50-60c means that you can overclock like crazy.



And apparently you're ignorant of the fact that all Pascal GPUs clock to around the same level regardless of the cooling used.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 11, 2018)

You sure about that, lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> You sure about that, lol.



Yep, see my post above explaining to you how the board power limits work.  At the end of the day, it doesn't matter if the GPU runs at 70°C or 50°C, the final clock speed will be the same.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 11, 2018)

Again you seem to be avoiding the issue here.  OP want's card to not throttle - 70°c or under, while being quiet.  The best solution for this is a large air cooler.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Again you seem to be avoiding the issue here.  OP want's card to not throttle - 70°c or under, while being quiet.  The best solution for this is a large air cooler.



No, I'm not avoiding it at all.  I'm just responding to your posts, because it is obvious a lot of what you post you really have no clue about.  I've already addressed the issue.  A large air cooler or an AIO would both achieve what the OP wants, both will give more than acceptable temps with virtually silent operation.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 11, 2018)

Except one is a lot more silent than the other at 10dBA less.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Except one is a lot more silent than the other at 10dBA less.



Again, the AIO can easily do the job at the same dBA level as the large air cooler, this has already been stated.  I've seen it personally on a much hotter card than what the OP has.

And I know, next you're going to try to say the air cooler is cheaper, when I've already proven it isn't.  And if the fan on the H55 is too loud, spend the $14 for a 19dBA Noctua fan and the price for the AIO will still be cheaper or right about he same as the air cooler.  But, like I said, the fan that comes with the H55 is rated for 30dBA at full speed, it never has to run at full speed to keep even a 1080Ti cool.  With the OP's 1070Ti, he can probably lock the fan at 50% and never have an issue or like I said, get a different fan.  Just like one of the benefits of the ugly air cooler you suggested, the AIO can use any fan you want, you don't have to use the one included if it turns out to be too loud for you. Hey, at least they include a fan...

At the end of the day, we can go round and round on this, but the fact is both solutions will do the job.  So now the OP can just decide what they prefer.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 11, 2018)

Whatever you want to believe.


----------



## Ben_UK (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi,

Coming back to this a bit late. Thanks for the responses.

The Raijintek Morpheus, is that definitely compatible with the 1070 Ti? Its not listed on the specs (in fact it seems to be the only card that isnt!)

Thanks.

Ben.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 18, 2018)

i have one problem with this entire thread.. a 1070 ti should not have noise problems in the first place.. ??

trog


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 18, 2018)

Ben_UK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Coming back to this a bit late. Thanks for the responses.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. The 1070ti is literally just a 1080 with some stuff disabled so if it fits the 1080 it will fit the 1070ti.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2018)

I dunno how much you paid for your 1070ti but you should of held off. Pre-owned 1080ti's are selling for crazy prices RRP is £800 but pre-owned is like £490-560.

In hindsight it would of been a good idea to hold off and waited for people to start dumping their 1080ti's for new gen cards because that's exactly what I did. 

Ray tracing isn't going to be adopted by the industry overnight and I doubt there will be any proper RT games for another year or two apart from the occasional tech demo to show how RT would and should perform when RT is fully supported


----------



## Ben_UK (Oct 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dunno how much you paid for your 1070ti but you should of held off. Pre-owned 1080ti's are selling for crazy prices RRP is £800 but pre-owned is like £490-560.
> 
> In hindsight it would of been a good idea to hold off and waited for people to start dumping their 1080ti's for new gen cards because that's exactly what I did.
> 
> Ray tracing isn't going to be adopted by the industry overnight and I doubt there will be any proper RT games for another year or two apart from the occasional tech demo to show how RT would and should perform when RT is fully supported



Hey man. I paid £400 I think about 3-4 months ago.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2018)

Ben_UK said:


> Hey man. I paid £400 I think about 3-4 months ago.




You should of held on!


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 18, 2018)

There's always an argument for waiting, just like there's always an argument to not wait.  1070ti is a great card and cheap for what it is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2018)

£490 was the cheapest I saw for a 1080ti. Not just any one but a Palit super Jetstream which scored 9.6 or 9.8 in the TPU review. 

It would beat that 1070ti into the ground


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow a card he bought 3 months ago is now beaten by a card £100 more after the release of next gen, who knew?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2018)

Can we stop with the pissing match and get back to helping the OP cool his card? Fair warning.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Oct 19, 2018)

Ben_UK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I probably made a bit of a mistake when I bought my 1070 Ti GTX and got one with quite a noisy cooler, I think it was an EVGA one I got (I cant recall to be honest).
> 
> ...



Well what fans do you currently have and what case do you have?

Noctua obviously makes great fans, but their color scheme is either hate it or love it.

Everyone seems to forget about Aerocools DS fans which are some of the best fans on the market today:

*Aerocool DS 120mm*
Max air flow: *81.5 CFM (@ 1500 RPM)*
Air pressure: *2.29 mm H20 (@ 1500 RPM)*
Noise: *23.1 dBA (@ 1500 RPM)*

*Aerocool DS 140mm*
Max air flow: *93.4 CFM (@ 1500 RPM)*
Air pressure: *1.98 mm H20 (@ 1500 RPM)*
Noise: *23.4 dBA (@ 1500 RPM)*

These fans are great and come in either red and black (with red LEDs), blue and black (with blue LEDS), white and black (with white LEDs) or black and grey (with no LEDs).


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 19, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I know you can't always believe what's on the box. But...



Better said, you can never believe what's on the box.... tho ina  sense, the data is true, it's how they present it.  Fans will sometimes deliver what they say on the box but under conditions that no fan was ever installed under.

Typically, you can depend on them delivering about half

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress....w-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/

Cougar advertised:
Max Airflow = 70.5CFM
Static Pressure = 2.2 mm H20

Cougar delivered:
Max Airflow = 35.0CFM (49.6%)
Static Pressure = 1.0 mm H20 (45%)


Nidec advertised
Max Airflow = 58CFM
Static Pressure = .080 inwg = 2.03mm H20

Nidec delivered
Max Airflow = 37CFM (63.8%)
Static Pressure = .047 inwg = 1.2 mm H20 (59%)







As you can see the specs say that:

... they can deliver the 58 and 70 cfm .... but only against 0 SP ... and condition which will never exist
... they can deliver the .08 and .082 SP .... but only at 0 cfm ... fan isn't doing anything for you at 0 cfm

Therefore much like monitor response times, advertised specs have no bearing on realty.  1.  Use a respected test site to get real data.  2) Observe the above graph... the fan with the highjer cfm and higher SP will deluver less cfm and less SP once installed. 

The chart linked below provides a reliable rating of fans based upon performance and noise.   It's a bit outdated, the Silent Wings 3 are right up there with the Phanteks.

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1345-page7.html

However, the best option available to the OP, for the lowest price is sell the card and replace it with a decent AIB card... avoid reference and EVGA SC  cards and get a good AIB card

69C under load w/ max OC (38 dbA @ stock)  217 wattst
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1070_Ti_Gaming/35.html

64C under load w/ max OC (29 dbA @ stock ) 240 watts
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_1070_Ti_STRIX/35.html


----------



## Ben_UK (Mar 25, 2019)

I just wanted to say thanks for all the replies. In the end I weighed up all the options and plumped for the Arctic Cooling Accellero.

Temps were about 74C with the default cooler at default fan speeds. With the Arctic and a small fan speed increase its around 47C, and its barely audible.


----------

